# Netgain (SME) controller CAN bus



## jasonwray (Sep 30, 2019)

The SME controller can send messages with fields that you specify, it's under the can settings in the software.


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

great thanks.


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi - did you get anywhere with setting up CANbus on your controller?


Are you looking to transmit and receive, or just transmit from it?


----------



## Flash319 (Dec 29, 2019)

MoonUnit said:


> Hi - did you get anywhere with setting up CANbus on your controller?
> 
> 
> Are you looking to transmit and receive, or just transmit from it?


Not yet. Im still doing body work and making the motor adaptor. I will be receiving info only as of right now. I need to send some information down the bus for other modules to work and also the dash indication.


----------



## poloLbricolo (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, did you manage to setup CAN communication between your BMS and SME controller ?


----------

